# Stage 1 weight reduction - Target 1500KGS / 1200BHP



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok so with my gearbox looming next month, and my final Litchfield engine in the summer I will be at my final power level, so while I am waiting I am going down the weight route which was always the plan and things seems to have crept up.


Before all the naysayers give me a Mizuno-San lecture, I know, but I'm not convinced, and now it's too late to change my mind 


So assuming my 2008 JDM Premium was the same weight as my friends 2010 UK Premium he weighed in at 3931lbs (1783Kgs) with a full tank of Vpower and no passengers (I needed his as I have never owned mine from stock trim and his is 100% stock).


So I put her on the scales and she came in at 3730 (1691Kgs) so that's a saving of 92KGS so far. Also nice to see Im at nearly 50/50 weight too.


As a rough outline here is what I have done to the car.

+ Litchfield Manifold (TBA KGS)
+ Litchfield GT3076s (TBA KGS)
+ Tansmission Cooler (TBA KGS)
+ Powersteering Cooler (TBA KGS)
+ 1KGS Syvecs Ecu
+/- Forge Intercooler (TBA KGS)
+ Forge BOVs (TBA KGS)
+ 305/275 Tyres



- Akrapovic Ti Exhaust
- Alcon CCX Carbon brakes
- Sub removal
- Rear seatbelts and bracing
- Some sound deadening
- Carbon Doors (not on)
- Carbon bonnet (not on)
- TSW wheels
- Litchfield Suspension
- Tyre equipment and towing eye
- Titanium Wheel Studs
- Litchfield Seats

I have some ideas for stage 1 and my target is 1600KGS. Stage 2 will be 1500 KGS.

The following spreadsheet will be updated over the coming weeks and months. 

Link to Weight Spreadsheet here

I will update the spreadsheet later this week when I buy an accurate set of scales and hangers and do everything by the numbers.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Magnesium or carbon wheels worth looking into?

Carbon roof also?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Magnesium or carbon wheels worth looking into?
> 
> Carbon roof also?


Ah yes Roof. Iain Litchfield has one on the way fro me from AMS. Mags in 20's are super expensive but I am looking into a 19" option currently for other reasons than weight reduction.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Drive it by remote control?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Drive it by remote control?


Or go on a bloody diet! I have to lose 15kgs in the next 3 months anyway for something else so it all helps.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Excellent thread :thumbsup: So do you suspect that the JDM cars are lighter?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

No I don't but if I find any evidence ill post up. A premium is a premium. But a jdm does have a few more bits but not a lot.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

That is a pretty significant reduction.
Bootlid should be an easy one and perhaps rear spoiler?

Which wheel studs did you go for?

Protegimus


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Protegimus said:


> That is a pretty significant reduction.
> Bootlid should be an easy one and perhaps rear spoiler?
> 
> Which wheel studs did you go for?
> ...



I made my own  released for sale soon.


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

Good thread :thumbsup: and good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Och Vernon, get your wheels changed!!! There the same as mine 

Look forward to seeing your results.

I'm thinking if changing the seats in my car this year also


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice thread....on the same weight reduction mission. All my AMS panels including roof arrive in a week or so. I have all the easy wins covered I think, will put her on the scales when finished.......The next logical step is what Iain has down to his race car for weight reduction. Big commitment...but I can see it happening.

Vernon, will we see you at Silverstone on the 23rd of March be great to do a few laps and chew the fat in person?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Hoping to yes.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd suggest smaller tyres after the weight reduction. Clearly there is a correlation between contact patch vs force applied vs grip level. Without sufficient weight a given tyre compound and contact patch won't generate optimum grip. So I suppose in theory if you loose couple of hundred kilo's the contact patch could be little smaller and maintain optimum grip levels with road bias compound tyres. I think the latest gtr gt3 uses 330/18" tyres and is around 1300kg albeit uses aero to work the tyres harder.. Don't know if I'm talking b0llox but smaller wheels small tyres might be needed to maintain vehicle dynamics with benefit of further weight reduction. Does assume factory spec was optimised for performance and not aesthetics when it came to final wheel/tyre size combination..

Can't see the stg2 reduction coming easily unless you are getting rid of a front diff and converting to rwd and losing the Aircon and ancillaries.. The media system must weigh a fair bit all those amps and speakers..

Best of luck.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think you are an idiot, ruining a perfectly good car to try to turn it into a light weight track car when you already own a supercharged atom.

You have a selection of cars which are each very good if nit the best of their genre so why are you converting one to compete on another field?

I know it's fun, but that's what atom is for.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Adam I was waiting for this  .....

Ok so, the atom is fine on track, indeed driven to its limits virtually nothing can touch it. However the GTR I think can beat it but only by shedding a few lbs. 

If the weight needed to be this high then there would be no Nismo or track pack. My mind was made up when i read about the nismo spec. Weight, diff, power etc. Why hold back in the beginning? My guess economics. 

So far in the meagre testing i have done the car is a lot better. A lot. I can still do a 0-60 of 2.8 in Winter on mpss which was the same as before except my 0-100 is now 5.4. Cornering is vastly improved, scrub drag vastly reduced and the car feels a lot more nimble already. 

My plan is for all panels to not increase noise at all and you should not notice anything has changed from a noise perspective. 

Ultimately the car will be better, if not i can revert, but my gut tells me so far its going to be awesome.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I say great! Go for it!
Definately interested to see how this goes.
Will you be removing the carpets/headlining etc. an AeroMotions rear wing would help too, can be wired into the syvecs aswell.
The underpanels from a dba car, with ducts etc all help too, but in cf


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Im not removing any noise comforts at stage 2. The rear wing requires thought to keep 50/50 and ensure the aero works as intended.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ants101 said:


> Nice thread....on the same weight reduction mission. All my AMS panels including roof arrive in a week or so. I have all the easy wins covered I think, will put her on the scales when finished.......The next logical step is what Iain has down to his race car for weight reduction. Big commitment...but I can see it happening.
> 
> Vernon, will we see you at Silverstone on the 23rd of March be great to do a few laps and chew the fat in person?


Ant, let me know if you want to do a before and after weight.
I've got a set of corner scales and a nice level depot...


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Good idea Richard. I have my own and always looking for an excuse to use them! 

Ant let me know when you are in Tewksbury and ill pop up.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Vernon, I'm not saying it's a bad idea, and you know my idiot comment comes from the perspective of a friend.

Am sure there will be benefits but why does the GTR have to beat the atom. If it does why have a supercharged atom, and then what happens when you fit a V8 to the atom?

It's a seriously expensive business this weight loss program and all to make the GT-R faster than the atom. It seems like an arbitrary goal when you own the atom!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

The atom was just a reference. Its already quicker in a straight line. My personal goals are. 

Beat an HP4 in a straight line
9 seconds on the strip
2:20 at silverstone
1:12 at combe
Daily drive. 

There, I said it


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

IMO...

Weight loss is the thing to chase on a GT-R when you've done all the cheaper things (power, brakes, suspension etc...) and still want to modify the car and chase small lap time reductions. Mostly for personal satisfaction.

Vernon seems to be a habitual fiddler and not short of a few pounds so it'll be interesing to see what he can achieve.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Very interested to see how this progresses ... Great work Vernon


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Rich/Vernon you read my mind. My car is already at Lichfield's so too late for the before. I did weigh it at Donington (not sure how accurate) 1/3 tank 1740kg with VR G25/ Litch stage 4 and Super kit. I know it does not make financial sense but at the end I will have something special that will suit my needs for the Ring/Spa/Silverstone and a few other European tracks that I have my eye on.. 

Was testing a Funcup car on the weekend weighing in at 740kg at Donington seems the corner speeds are very close to that of my GTR on the Vbox . Really enjoyed it so have signed up for the season so i think I might have both ends of the weight spectrum covered.

So this round of changes includes the CF/Seats/light weight battery in term of weight reduction...then I want to experience it this season with the new Power/Aero/ Suspension Geometry. By that stage Iain and yourself should have figures with regards to the new sub frames in development and the stripped/cutaway/caged/alcantara option. As I want my tunes and some sense of comfort on way to and from the track.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ants101 said:


> Was testing a Funcup car on the weekend weighing in at 740kg at Donington seems the corner speeds are very close to that of my GTR on the Vbox . Really enjoyed it so have signed up for the season so i think I might have both ends of the weight spectrum covered.


Be interested to see how it goes.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> 2:20 at silverstone
> 1:12 at combe


Get a pro to drive it for a day at each track, will be far cheaper 

In all seriousness, though. That sounds like a superb project. Just keeping the balance is key, I'd imagine?


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Great to see someone going all out in different areas rather than the engine. Or should I say, as well as the engine?

That 9 second QM is already in the bag I think mate. With 1200bhp and 1500kgs + drag radials, you should be thinking 8s.

I think its very hard to do proper weight reduction and not subtract from the car as a daily driver. So I'd say pick which is more important to you and go for it. But hat off to you and I'm really excited to see what you/Iain produce.

Can I also say I wouldn't mind being a couple of quid behind you. Lol.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

willgts said:


> Can I also say I wouldn't mind being a couple of quid behind you. Lol.


don't think that will be a problem soon at £2500 for a pair of door skins being the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Amazing project! Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

In for the updates....

What about the front seats? I saw Litchfield seats in your spec, but no idea what they are. 

Lexan windows? 
Ducktail boot? Yes it changes the weight... But I believe the original GTR was supposed to have a ducktail, but marketing said a GTR had to have a spoiler. 
Remove the rear subs and amps?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Graham. Sub gone, Amps will be going but I do like to listen to podcasts so may just sell the entire bose system as one.

Lexan rear quarters maybe but nothing else until stage 3. Ducktail I'm looking into.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Just leave the front speakers....

Lexan is a touch extreme 

Ducktail feels good at road speeds, nothing changed on mine, but need to test on track.

Small carbon side mirrors? Manual adjustment, etc


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

*Battery*


OK on my list for today is the battery. My plan is to relocate the battery to the under passenger footwell compartment with a Lithium-ion 1.6Kgs battery.

*Considerations*

1. Weight of 16mm Positive cable from Engine bay to under Seat
2. Earthing straps, likely to chassis in both cases
3. Heat from lion Battery, cooling maybe required
4. Battery selection


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

grahamc said:


> Just leave the front speakers....
> 
> Lexan is a touch extreme
> 
> ...


Yes was looking into non power mirrors, but maybe next month.

Do you have any photos of your rear... opcorn:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I tend to agree with Adamantium re the folly of doing this when you have other machinery more suited to track action. That said, its your dime so spend it as you wish. 

Out of interest, its amusing to read about so called 'stage X' lightening mods. Exactly who has taken it upon themselves to declare what is what?

Since you are embarking on this nonetheless, I wish you well with it!!

TT


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

They are my stages in my head i use for all my cars. 

Stage 1 : Replacement parts, removing all non essential items. Bolt in, out and off. No cutting. 

Stage 2 : Removal of creature comforts such as stereo, AC, rear seats. Replace chassis items for Ti such as bolts etc. non structural. 

Stage 3 : Structural parts, cage required. Drivetrain and engine. 

I only have one car at stage 3 and thats the Evo. Stage 3 is a huge expense and for track cars only.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Battery - if be interested to see how you locate 

Ducktail
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164758-my-gtr-red-my10-11.html


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> *Battery*
> 
> 
> OK on my list for today is the battery. My plan is to relocate the battery to the under passenger footwell compartment with a Lithium-ion 1.6Kgs battery.
> ...


 If you want a lithium battery my mate sells them for race cars, contact Graham at Lanan Racing tel 07970685498


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Barry. Will do


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

ants101 said:


> Was testing a Funcup car on the weekend weighing in at 740kg at Donington seems the corner speeds are very close to that of my GTR on the Vbox . Really enjoyed it so have signed up for the season so i think I might have both ends of the weight spectrum covered.


Ant, you should have contacted me if you are going racing this year, you could have hired one of my Formula Fords, weighs 450kg! I would have done you a cheap deal!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Ant, you should have contacted me if you are going racing this year, you could have hired one of my Formula Fords, weighs 450kg! I would have done you a cheap deal!


Im debating on the Atom cup this year...... I have a 2nd test day soon.... talk to me.....


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Ant, you should have contacted me if you are going racing this year, you could have hired one of my Formula Fords, weighs 450kg! I would have done you a cheap deal!


Never know what the future may hold, hopefully this is just the start....look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

grahamc said:


> Battery - if be interested to see how you locate
> 
> Ducktail
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164758-my-gtr-red-my10-11.html


Ducktail....uke:uke:

That IS hideous!!!


TT


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

tarmac terror said:


> Ducktail....uke:uke:
> 
> That IS hideous!!!
> 
> ...


That IS your opinion. I like it and have ordered one. Each to their own and it takes all sorts to make the world go round


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

barry P. said:


> If you want a lithium battery my mate sells them for race cars, contact Graham at Lanan Racing tel 07970685498


Thanks Barry had a chat to Graham. He suggested Home | Super B Dutch battery. Supply an F1 team to start their cars (2x20P)...may be a little too big for our use. Support very good, will swap out if there is an issue.

Vernon, I originally ordered the Buschur light weight battery and mounting kit from AMS, however they have come back and now can't get hold of it any more.

Grahams opinion is that the 10P may not be powerful enough but the 15P may do it. I believe the sizes will fit in the footwell. Sent Iain an email to help with selection as he will be fitting mine if this ticks the boxes.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

STOP COPYING ME! 

Thats great info, I'll look into dimensions tomorrow when I rip out the seat and tray. Between us we must take up 10% of Iains time


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

tarmac terror said:


> Ducktail....uke:uke:
> 
> That IS hideous!!!
> 
> ...


Then dont put one on your car.... I like it, I prefer it to standard, hence I put one on my car.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Vernon, I have sent you a pm.. But your inbox is full, 

Dan..


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

grahamc said:


> Then dont put one on your car.... I like it, I prefer it to standard, hence I put one on my car.


Was never intending to....just thought I'd put forward my point pf view which is still a right in this country I believe (at time of writing!!)

By all means go ahead and fit one...its your money and your car. Just saying that IMO it looks extremely cack!

TT


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Beat an HP4 in a straight line


Up to what speed?

Good luck, you'll need it if the rider is any good.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

0-170 should do it. Im not far behind but. I rekon another 200hp and 200lbft


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> 0-170 should do it. Im not far behind but. I rekon another 200hp and 200lbft


The big will struggle against that power at big speeds quick as it is. Low down its traction and anti-wheelie aren't too bad. Mid speeds you will struggle as you fight traction.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Before i forget john at fcm recommended you for an evo engine? Same Tim?


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Before i forget john at fcm recommended you for an evo engine? Same Tim?


Yup, that would be me


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Tim Radley said:


> Yup, that would be me


Tim built my Drag Evo engine.... 900+ hp from 2 litre :bowdown1:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahh good to see its a small world.


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Weighed my GTR today (thanks Rich for the use of the corners ) 1707kg with around 2/3 of a tank.....hmmmm.......I think the addtional intercooler & oil cooler and a few other peices yet to be removed robbed me of 16xx kg..... 

Back to the drawing board....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any time.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Great thread, will follow


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Does anybody know what the fuel tank size is of a JDM car? I believe the UK spec is 74 litre.


----------



## Adam B (Sep 13, 2013)

ants101 said:


> Weighed my GTR today (thanks Rich for the use of the corners ) 1707kg with around 2/3 of a tank.....hmmmm.......I think the addtional intercooler & oil cooler and a few other peices yet to be removed robbed me of 16xx kg.....
> 
> Back to the drawing board....


If I can strip over 200kg out of a 306 with a very substantial F2 cage in it, then i'm sure you can get considerably further on your car. It just depends entirely on how far you want to take it (lexan windows etc). I think it is a harder car to remove weight from, especially in a way that moves it downwards and inside the wheelbase. But then they are a lot easier to add power and grip to. Things like using ePAS from something like a 106 so you can shift the main weight further back off the front of the engine could be am option. There is also a huge amount of weight in the wiring loom in a GTR, the size of just the dash loom is quite frankly insane!

Please note that these are my own views and not necessarily of the company I work for


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

this might give you some ideas on weight saving and seems Adam B was on the spot about the wiring loom.

Handbrake's R35 Build Part 2 - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life

this is extreme but has lots of detail in the thread and he dropped over 300kg!!

i think he makes a mold to make his own carbon fiber dash


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adam B said:


> If I can strip over 200kg out of a 306 with a very substantial F2 cage in it, then i'm sure you can get considerably further on your car. It just depends entirely on how far you want to take it (lexan windows etc).


Out of interest, do you know how much weight lexan windows remove on a typical size car like yours?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Lancer evo 2 rs:

700gramms per sides and 2.3 rear window saving. 

http://evo123.net/forum/project-car...arget-9-second-1-4-mile-for-under-£10k/page10

Yes that was me too


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Delete the air conditioning, fit carbon dash, and bin the rest of the interior.
Delete electric windows and mirrors, and change glass for perSpex?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

carbon fiber monocoque.

..:: Welcome to Composite Engineering ::.. Carbon Fibre Component Design and Engineering

maybe get an existing carbon tub and modify, Alfa 4c tub but in reverse, so the engine is in the front....crazy i know...but look at the juke R.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Impossible said:


> Handbrake's R35 Build Part 2 - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


Well, I read through all of that last night and was a bit gutted to see that he'd ended up breaking it Maybe these projects just take up too much of your life and something has to give in the end? Shame really as it looked like it could've gone a lot further.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Impossible said:


> carbon fiber monocoque.
> 
> ..:: Welcome to Composite Engineering ::.. Carbon Fibre Component Design and Engineering


Interesting website but I tend not to trust people who don't give an easy means of contact or tell you where they are based. Always makes me think they operate out of a garage and sub all the work out. Then again, maybe I just couldn't find that information.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Interesting website but I tend not to trust people who don't give an easy means of contact or tell you where they are based. Always makes me think they operate out of a garage and sub all the work out. Then again, maybe I just couldn't find that information.


looks like they have worked with Ascari on their tub or maybe designed the tub for them. 

just thought of a front engined carbon monocoque, mclaren SLR 

Also would be safer in the event of a crash.


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Feels lighter and turn in is noticeably improved.

+ CCX Carbon Ceramics
- sub woofer
- rear OEM Aeromotion plates
- bonnet poppers

low fuel


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Damn - you are beating me now. Told you the turn in was the best bit 

Hmmm time for a call to Iain to get me lighter.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Come on guys, update this


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow Graham forgot this existed!

Ok so Ant is away today but im sure he will update soon. His weight will be sub 1,400 for sure if not closer to 1,300. Im happy with sub 1,500. 

Just re-reading some of this. My targets seem so easy now  

Um looking forward to the 0-100 and the 30-130 times.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok, now I am VERY interested.......... what on earth have you done to get down to that weight???

Have heard rumours of Ants build, but not on FB so not seen it


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

grahamc said:


> Ok, now I am VERY interested.......... what on earth have you done to get down to that weight???
> 
> Have heard rumours of Ants build, but not on FB so not seen it


Ant has gone a lot farther than I have for this year, but I'm going larger power. I have gambled on some new experimental suspension and he has gone with the Ohlins TTX's. I suspect that is where I'll end up but Ill give this new stuff a fair crack.

I might trump Ants GT3 FIA cage with a Ti cage just to piss him off  but he is by far winning the weight race.

He has done so much and I'll let him be the one to fill everyone in.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Seen Ants car developing over the months, I was there back in December when it arrived, next day I arrived it was already stripped. Last time I saw it a week ago it was looking fantastic. 

That cage looks a work of art awesome car.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> Ant has gone a lot farther than I have for this year, but I'm going larger power. I have gambled on some new experimental suspension and he has gone with the Ohlins TTX's. I suspect that is where I'll end up but Ill give this new stuff a fair crack.
> 
> I might trump Ants GT3 FIA cage with a Ti cage just to piss him off  but he is by far winning the weight race.
> 
> He has done so much and I'll let him be the one to fill everyone in.


Im guessing his is going to be a bare-bones racer.... What have you done to get your weightloss? 1500kgs in a GTR would be awesome! 



EAndy said:


> Seen Ants car developing over the months, I was there back in December when it arrived, next day I arrived it was already stripped. Last time I saw it a week ago it was looking fantastic.
> 
> That cage looks a work of art awesome car.


Any links to the build? is it only on FB?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

NO thread yet as far as I'm aware.

Martin


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

grahamc said:


> Come on guys, update this



So just returned from JRM where I was privileged to have a tour of the facility and see one of the mighty GT3s being built. The guys were great sports, showed me all the parts and answered all my questions. I think my shell and cage are almost identical to the GT3 and there is no more weight really to take out of it in that respect. The build quality is crazy and we got a few ideas for the finishing touches on my GTR (Single wiper...got to have it...cooling, electronics placement). I got to see a GT3 Carbon dash and GT3 doors as mine have not arrived yet....wild looking. I will also have carbon bonnet/roof/boot/wings and full rear quarter. JRM GT3 plastic rear and quarter windows.

All creature comforts and non essentials are gone including heater/handbrake/standard Dash/OE Display/air con/radio/half the wiring loom...etc

Anyway.... been invited back next Wednesday when the car is finished to accompany them to an airfield for the cars shakedown. This time I will not get so excited that I forget to take any real photos.

So the GT3 is 1300kg as the minimal weight. There is a little more they could take out but that would put them under the minimal regs. I am pretty positive now my car will be sub 1400kg (how much is the million dollar question)....the big weight difference being the 4WD and gearbox type of stuff. My GTR will have 1000hp...not quite Martins 1200hp.



Some photos of my build and hopefully of the GT3 next week...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Does anybody know what the fuel tank size is of a JDM car? I believe the UK spec is 74 litre.


65 Litre

put only get 60 in


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

ants101 said:


> So just returned from JRM where I was privileged to have a tour of the facility and see one of the mighty GT3s being built. The guys were great sports, showed me all the parts and answered all my questions. I think my shell and cage are almost identical to the GT3 and there is no more weight really to take out of it in that respect. The build quality is crazy and we got a few ideas for the finishing touches on my GTR (Single wiper...got to have it...cooling, electronics placement). I got to see a GT3 Carbon dash and GT3 doors as mine have not arrived yet....wild looking. I will also have carbon bonnet/roof/boot/wings and full rear quarter. JRM GT3 plastic rear and quarter windows.
> 
> All creature comforts and non essentials are gone including heater/handbrake/standard Dash/OE Display/air con/radio/half the wiring loom...etc
> 
> ...


Looking good so far opcorn:


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Bloody hell, you don't muck about!


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

More weight saved.....Single wiper conversion. Bosch motor / Nismo blade.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

seems so easy and simple


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

grahamc said:


> seems so easy and simple


Your right Graham... cut out...weld the brackets..source the parts.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazing Ant, just amazing.

This is going to be bonkers on track.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

ants101 said:


> Your right Graham... cut out...weld the brackets..source the parts.


:chuckle: been waiting for a proper build like this, will be mental! 



CT17 said:


> Amazing Ant, just amazing.
> 
> This is going to be bonkers on track.


Oh yes, but lets see him bring it on "the tour"


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Brilliant battle .. better than Weight watchers. :flame::flame:

Cant wait to see them both on track.


Goldie


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ant is the car likely to be finished in time for the Pembrey Sprint?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive heard it still months off.


Goldie


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

grahamc said:


> :chuckle: been waiting for a proper build like this, will be mental!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be a little scary to say the least...Whole new GTR experience

Already bought my ear defenders and thermals....kind of thinking of putting it on a truck to take it to Germany instead of driving it.....




barry P. said:


> Ant is the car likely to be finished in time for the Pembrey Sprint?


Not sure now as to Iain's dismay I keep upping the spec. Car should be done end of month-ish. However the full rear quarters in Carbon will not have arrived and the standard ones have been removed. Do I need them for the sprint? lol





goldgtr35 said:


> Ive heard it still months off.
> 
> 
> Goldie


You may be spot on, but I want it done right. Itching though


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

so will it still be road legal Ant?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

ants101 said:


> Should be a little scary to say the least...Whole new GTR experience
> 
> Already bought my ear defenders and thermals....kind of thinking of putting it on a truck to take it to Germany instead of driving it.....
> 
> ...


 I would as well


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

matthewk said:


> so will it still be road legal Ant?


Yep.


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Todays weight saving has arrived. Motec C187 colour display/logger....this little baby can do everything. This will replace the OE clocks/display and be mounted flush in the Carbon GT3 DASH. Not straight forward as the standard clocks feed back several channels to the CAN that will have to be replicated by connecting directly to the C187. However with the help of reverse engineering from Motec Australia and configuration and support from RaceData Systems this should be achievable. C187 can replicate all information from the CAN and display in many user configurable ways. There will also be a second CAN for the motorsport gear including suspension pot logging and tyre temp monitoring at 8 points across the tyre.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

ants101 said:


> Todays weight saving has arrived. Motec C187 colour display/logger....this little baby can do everything. This will replace the OE clocks/display and be mounted flush in the Carbon GT3 DASH. Not straight forward as the standard clocks feed back several channels to the CAN that will have to be replicated by connecting directly to the C187. However with the help of reverse engineering from Motec Australia and configuration and support from RaceData Systems this should be achievable. C187 can replicate all information from the CAN and display in many user configurable ways. There will also be a second CAN for the motorsport gear including suspension pot logging and tyre temp monitoring at 8 points across the tyre.


Geektastic post ant. Great build, hope to see it soon.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Are you a millionaire? Can't wait to see all the pictures once she's finished


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Timboy666 said:


> Are you a millionaire? Can't wait to see all the pictures once she's finished


I wish......just a passionate GTR lover like the rest of us.

Thought I would post another couple of photos and give a better idea of the size of the display compared to standard and then the intended location on the new Dash. The second photo is the dash that (SHOULD) arrive next week complete with centre console and flocking....The new colour Motec display will be mounted where the old Motec display is, but will be flush...


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

absolutely nuts Ant :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1: I saw your car when I was down at Iain's a couple of weeks ago. Proper serious piece of work now mate


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> absolutely nuts Ant :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1: I saw your car when I was down at Iain's a couple of weeks ago. Proper serious piece of work now mate


Thanks mate. I look forward to seeing you out on track latter this year. I may as well add another pic while I am at it.....this is what a standard dash looks like out of the GTR.....there is a bit of weight to it.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

ants101 said:


> Todays weight saving has arrived. Motec C187 colour display/logger....this little baby can do everything. This will replace the OE clocks/display and be mounted flush in the Carbon GT3 DASH. Not straight forward as the standard clocks feed back several channels to the CAN that will have to be replicated by connecting directly to the C187. However with the help of reverse engineering from Motec Australia and configuration and support from RaceData Systems this should be achievable.


That's really cool. I've just done the same thing with a C127 that drops into the GT-R on a custom mount made from Kevlar and plugs into the stock wiring harness plug. The CAN messaging takes a lot to reverse engineer so good luck with that :thumbsup:


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Tim....they really do look like a great bit of kit. Let you know how I go getting it to work.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Such an interesting thread! :bowdown1: keep the updates coming :thumbsup: opcorn:


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

That looks really good, where is the sector and lap time data being pulled from?



Tim Radley said:


> That's really cool. I've just done the same thing with a C127 that drops into the GT-R on a custom mount made from Kevlar and plugs into the stock wiring harness plug. The CAN messaging takes a lot to reverse engineer so good luck with that :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

matthewk said:


> That looks really good, where is the sector and lap time data being pulled from?


GPS sensor at the front of the dash/bottom of windscreen. Its wired into the Motec ECU and CAN'd back to the Motec dash. But these dashes can have a GPS sensor wired directly so it can be done with a stock ecu, ecutek flashed ecu or any other. The key is getting the stock car integration working correctly. The dash can log huge amount of data on its own.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Tim Radley said:


> GPS sensor at the front of the dash/bottom of windscreen. Its wired into the Motec ECU and CAN'd back to the Motec dash. But these dashes can have a GPS sensor wired directly so it can be done with a stock ecu, ecutek flashed ecu or any other. The key is getting the stock car integration working correctly. The dash can log huge amount of data on its own.


Setup shouldn't be a problem, Ant and I almost have all functions from the CAN mapped now, just struggling with brake proportioning adjustment hook into the BCM and ABS.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Setup shouldn't be a problem, Ant and I almost have all functions from the CAN mapped now, just struggling with brake proportioning adjustment hook into the BCM and ABS.


What CAN scanner are you using? I have CANALYZER.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

dont suppose you guys know the pid code for the trans temp on the stock ecu?


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Quarter Panels away, they look pretty heavy to me. Came off cleanly.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

interesting you have removed all the rear quarters the GT cars still retain the top section ,what's your plan for the quarters ???


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

nismoman said:


> interesting you have removed all the rear quarters the GT cars still retain the top section ,what's your plan for the quarters ???


The whole rear quarter will be made in carbon fibre instead of just 3/4 like the GT3.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

haha you're crazy ant, how about losing a couple of lbs? it will save you 10 grand.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Well his wallets gonna be a fair bit lighter. What's that worth round Silverstone...couple of seconds?!

Crazy build. Loving the dedication.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

this will be hard to beat!!! 

Im calling shotgun for if this and I are ever at Silverstone together


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Random side question (sorry) Ant what's happened with your interior as I'm after some rear seats.

Baby seats in the baby of mine for 3+ years have deformed the foam to a point I don't think they'll return to normal shape. If they're at Litchfield (I'm there tomorrow to collect my car) and no use to you perhaps could fling some money your way? (or pay for your carbon rear section :chuckle


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Random side question (sorry) Ant what's happened with your interior as I'm after some rear seats.
> 
> Baby seats in the baby of mine for 3+ years have deformed the foam to a point I don't think they'll return to normal shape. If they're at Litchfield (I'm there tomorrow to collect my car) and no use to you perhaps could fling some money your way? (or pay for your carbon rear section :chuckle


I think they are available for sale from him. Yes


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

EAndy said:


> Random side question (sorry) Ant what's happened with your interior as I'm after some rear seats.
> 
> Baby seats in the baby of mine for 3+ years have deformed the foam to a point I don't think they'll return to normal shape. If they're at Litchfield (I'm there tomorrow to collect my car) and no use to you perhaps could fling some money your way? (or pay for your carbon rear section :chuckle


Sure we can work something out. PM mate


----------

